# Shredder



## kendo (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Folks
       Anybody fancy making on of these ( hope i get this right )


            [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aja7gcgRMJU[/ame]

                      Ken


----------



## black85vette (Mar 9, 2010)

Could start a whole new web site;

Home Model Shredder Machinists

How about it Rick?


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't let Marv see this, he was looking to make a mechanical nut cracker for his cocktail bar.

Blogs


----------



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Could start a whole new web site;
> 
> Home Model Shredder Machinists
> 
> How about it Rick?



Rof}
Well, maybe not.

I have never built one complete, but I have reworked many parts for the industrial
versions in my machining career. Those machines beat themselves up pretty bad.

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 9, 2010)

now thats a machine i could use in my shop to get rid of all the mistakes i make :big: :big:

chuck


----------



## robert1352 (Mar 12, 2010)

I saw something like this somewhere else on the net,but the shredder I saw was used for shredding old computer harddrives. ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats what I call a shreader
Don


----------



## GOOFY063 (Mar 12, 2010)

the US government  ordered it for the health care bill :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Lorenz (Mar 12, 2010)

that's an inpressive machine! 

you can better don't fall into it


----------



## itowbig (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to shred a car with that thing wow that would be great


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 12, 2010)

When they were doing the cleanup after the hurricanes, the debris contractors sorted the different materials, wood, appliances, ect. Then it all went through a gigantic shredder. The shredder reduced the mountains down to mole hills. 
Quite impressive to see.

SAM


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 12, 2010)

Big shredder . Just today I was asked to go and see a 500Kw/680 Hp 400V. motor from a wood shredder that has a bearing problem. I have to get the shaft repaired and the windings overhauled. On Monday I'll post some photos.


----------

